# Mozart - Quartet 19 K 465, "Dissonance" (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

After listening to numerous recordings of the K.465 Dissonance Quartet for some years now I've totally re-evaluated my original review as there were many, many rarer but important ones I hadn't heard plus some new ones issued since. After relistening to many recordings I realised that some major changes needed to happen and as these blogs are working documents I've overhauled the whole review. Some of these standings and comments remain from the original review but there's big changes elsewhere. There really were a lot of very impressive recordings I'd missed so this list will only be reserved for the really impressive performances. There were many fine recordings that didn't even make the cut (Lindsays, Carmina, Budapest, Guarneri, Modigliani, Brandis, etc) but that doesn't mean I don't rate them... Far from it. I was very disappointed with the Auryn recording here. The whole performance is exceptionally slow and as good as the sound and playing are nothing could save their lumbering account. With close on 100 recordings I had to be selective..... 

Here's a terrific YouTube recording of the Gewandhaus Quartet (it's really good!). 






*Special

Juilliard (1962) *- more urgent in style than their decent 1974 remake. Still sounds OK for its vintage if a bit early analogue-hissy. 
*Prague* - I love the swiftness of the first movement in the Czech ensemble's hands. A lovely warm reading. 
*Janacek* - this live Czech Radio recording (year unknown) is so warmly relaxed but so expressive and brilliantly performed. 
*Petersen* - good range of dynamics and with a sense of wit. 
*Bartok* - odd lapses of intonation but outer movements are lucid and rmtge violins are full of character. 
*American String Quartet *- a well-balanced reading that's solid, well-defined and has a great depth of sound.
*Salomon* - wiry and sweet in equal measure which works particularly well in the opening movement 
*Italiano* - my imprint and the one I know best and still love but it was trumped by others and yes the minuet is a little stiff. 
*Mosaiques* - I love the sound the Mosaiques make here. Its a sparser sound world but purity of tone makes this a total winner. 
*Casals* - beautiful ensemble and recording. Whisker off the top. 
*Jess* - a lucky find and superb live performance
*Alban Berg (EMI)* - The ABQs excel across the board with their classy readings of the Dissonance but their other accounts are better. 
*Leipziger* - a bit over-reverberant but still but wonderful flowing ensemble playing
*Takacs* - lovely tone and use of dynamics
*Amati* - if you haven't checked this one out do so. It's impressive and authorotive throughout with deep, rich cello, to boot. 
*Alexander* - a superb all-rounder with lovely clean lines and strong 8nner movements.
*Chilingirian* - as a whole this is a thoroughly well- conceived and beautifully performed account.
*Suske* - purity of tone and enticing rhythms from the Suske's lovely traversal.
*Chiaroscuro* - this ensemble make a heavenly sound here. Outer movements are stunning on this period instrument performance. The andante may feel a little rushed for some but not in my book. 
*Smetana (1957)* - a captivating early Supraphon recording capturing the Smetana at their peak in a warm acoustic. Left me with a huge smile on my face. 

*Extra Special

Casals* - they excel in their articulation and intonation. Very nice soundstage and ensemble playing. Phrases are busy, accents are snappy and dynamics are bold. 
*Belcea* - strong attacks and vibrant dynamics in radiant superb recorded sound. Impressive. 
*Van Kuijk* - nuanced and raspy performance with a strong emphasis on texture and colour. Lovely. 
*Emerson* - great performance with panache, strong attacks, well-paced, tenderness and one of the hardest hitting. 
*Hagen* - nuanced and defined performance in a fine acoustic. Inner details are enthralling.
*Amadeus (RIAS)* - whilst all their Dissonance recordings are worthy this one has a special magic and zip. Shame about the close, boxy 1950s mono sound but the performance is spirited, joyous and magical.
*Orford* - nice to have the Orfords up there after they haven't been very convincing in previous comparisons. A really impressive, hearty SQ performance in close but not claustrophobic sound.
*Engegard* - this spritely, spirited account caught my attention from the off. Quick and incisive playing in a lovely acoustic.
*Armida* - Detail and textures are very fine and the recorded sound is very vivid. Impressive again.
*ABQ (Teldec / Carnegie Hall Live 1987) *- there's a warmth in these accounts that's so appealing to me and permeates their earlier analogue Teldec recordings. The live recording here captures that earlier relaxed spirit just as well.
*Hungarian* - another quick one but the Hungarians nail it. Vivacious, weighty and with a real purity of line.
*Klenke* - texturally these talented ladies have the lot. What an enjoyable opening 2 movements they give! Love their use of colour. 

*Superlative* 

*Ebene* - This is a more serious, darker performance in places but this light and shade, ebb and flow is what makes this such a stunning recording. Technically masterful (check out the playing in the finale) there's an atmosphere about this wonderful recording that defies explanation. 

*Brentano* - I know its highly nuanced but I find this whole performance passionate, involving and deeply captivating. The quartet are caught in tremendous, close sound and played at a high volume this is about as good as you'll hear. Has a very live feel to it.


----------

